# The Garden of Eden



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

After three weeks in the Garden of Eden, God came to visit Eve. 'So, how is everything going?' inquired God.

'It is all so beautiful, God,' she replied. 'The sunrises and sunsets are breathtaking, the smells, the sights, everything is wonderful, but I have just one problem.

It's these breasts you have given me. The middle one pushes the other two out and I am constantly knocking them with my arms, catching them on branches and snagging them on bushes. They're a real pain.'

And Eve went on to tell God that since many other parts of her body came in pairs, such as her limbs, eyes, ears, etc She felt that having only two breasts might leave her body more 'symmetrically balanced'.

'That's a fair point,' replied God, 'But it was my first shot at this, you know. I gave the animals six breasts, so I figured that you needed only half of those, but I see that you are right. I will fix it up right away.'

And God reached down, removed the middle breast and tossed it into the bushes

Three weeks passed and God once again visited Eve in the Garden of Eden..

'Well, Eve, how is my favourite creation?'

'Just fantastic,' she replied, 'But for one oversight. You see, all the animals are paired off. The ewe has a ram and the cow has her bull. All the animals have a mate except me. I feel so alone.'

God thought for a moment and said, 'You know, Eve, you are right. How could I have overlooked this? You do need a mate and I will immediately create a man from a part of you. Let's see....where did I put that useless Tit?'*

Now doesn't THAT make more sense than all that crap about the rib?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

